# 1 Minute inside the Roger Stone Courtroom Today...Sarc.



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

*Ouch....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

Fuck off squirming little fascist piece of shit.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck off squirming little fascist piece of shit.


*Oh that's rich....*
*
Ummm.....YOU would be the fascist piece of shit.

And a healthy " Fuck Off " right back atcha.....

A. You're not the brightest lamp on the porch.....by far.*
*B. You're about a tin can deep when it comes to understanding intent.


Beyond ...





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

You are a fascist piece of shit. A bootlicker, a cocksucker and an enemy to the United States of America.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a fascist piece of shit. A bootlicker, a cocksucker and an enemy to the United States of America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Husker is a little bit triggered, he knows what’s coming in 2020, what a little bitch she is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck off squirming little fascist piece of shit.


Looks like mr Barr was right on, maybe even a retrial, perfect.
Buckle up union fascist rube.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like mr Barr was right on, maybe even a retrial, perfect.
> Buckle up union fascist rube.


Seems you are against Constitutional law, check, fascist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you are against Constitutional law, check, fascist.


Like a presidential election?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like a presidential election?


If you hire someone and they turn out to be not what you thought they were and are detrimental to your business what do you do?


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you hire someone and they turn out to be not what you thought they were and are detrimental to your business what do you do?


A typical American corporation will have senior officers elected at a stockholder meeting.  If the Board of Directors finds out that a senior officer is abusing his corporate office for his personal gain at the corporation's expense, they will usually kick him out -- unless, of course, they are benefitting from his crimes as well.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like a presidential election?


Did someone dispute the election results and try to stop t from taking the oath of office and assuming the mantle of the most powerful man on Earth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you hire someone and they turn out to be not what you thought they were and are detrimental to your business what do you do?


Is this a union business?
Is he black or gay or man, woman, not sure?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this a union business?
> Is he black or gay or man, woman, not sure?


Can't give an honest answer, typical, fascist punk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

espola said:


> A typical American corporation will have senior officers elected at a stockholder meeting.  If the Board of Directors finds out that a senior officer is abusing his corporate office for his personal gain at the corporation's expense, they will usually kick him out -- unless, of course, they are benefitting from his crimes as well.


Exactly, the definition of swamp creatures.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a fascist piece of shit. A bootlicker, a cocksucker and an enemy to the United States of America.



*Good Lord are you easy to " Trigger " with the TRUTH.*





Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, the definition of swamp creatures.


----------

